
Canon USA's stolen files leaked by Maze ransomware gang - pabo
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/canon-usas-stolen-files-leaked-by-maze-ransomware-gang/
======
pabo
It seems there's a surge in ransomware attacks, at least there are more cases
in the news. See e.g. Garmin [1] or CWT [2] hacked recently.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23926289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23926289)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24013580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24013580)

